# Really embarrassing question



## Aunty_drew (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi - please help!

Weird question alert!

I am currently 23.5weeks pregnant.  This is embarrassing, and I don't normally have this problem, but for the last two months, and sometimes on a weekly basis, I have `climaxed' in a dream.  Initially I thought the orgasim stayed in the dream, but lately I woke up feeling it too so it must happened for real.  I am scared because I don't want the contractions during an orgasim to hurt the baby - as this morning I had another one of those dreams, and woke up feeling slight pelvic discomfort.  

Is this normal?  I would be jumping up and down with joy if this happens normally, but just not when I am pregnant as I am very cautious about it.  

Thanks.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

This happens to some people for some reason, and can happen when breast feeding too!!

it won't do the baby any harm, so don't worry!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

